# EMT-B Class in St. Louis, MO For Summer Semester?



## purdue1014 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I am looking for an EMT-B class offered in St. Louis, MO for the summer semester for a friend.  While my friend is in the city (and we know about STLCC) we are also trying to find other places nearby, (county included) which is why I thought I'd post here.

Any thoughts?

Thanks all!

Purdue


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 18, 2011)

https://ihmacademyofems.net/

http://emsacademy.respondright.com/

I do not know anything about these programs personally, I just came across them when I was looking for a program.


----------



## FreezerStL (Apr 18, 2011)

There are numerous programs all over St. Louis.

EMT class is now offered at every STLCC campus: Forest Park, Meramec, Florissant Valley, and Wildwood.

IHM, Respond Right, Jefferson College, Sanford Brown, SCCAD, and St. Charles CC offer courses as well.  

Those are just a few off the top of my head.


----------

